# Is there a posibility i could be pregnant?could this be decidual bleeding??



## beauty386 (Jul 13, 2010)

i had sex on the day afetr i ovulated twice and the day after that once.
my period came on two days early with a brownish pink discharge.then it turned to red
no clots it was kinda heavy one day and then was light and it ended a on the 4 day and i had a small amount of spotting on the but just tiny dots 5 day and that never happens because my period always last for seven days.i thought i wasn't pregnant bc i got my period but,the other night i had really heavy nausea and my back hurts on the lower part and i have light cramps and i had diareha this morning (sorry if this is tmi lolz)and i still feel nasea and i thought it would go away but it hasn't and my back still hurts and i feel hot but its not hot in my room plz help thxs


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

Moving to Fertility.










tinybutterfly


----------



## alyssatuininga (May 14, 2003)

I don't think you are pregnant. That much bleeding during a pregnancy is unusual...


----------



## Okapi (Jul 11, 2008)

I had that much bleeding w/ DD. In fact, my periods had been a little light in the few months since going off of BC, and I remember thinking "well, at least my periods are getting more normal" (that was the 1st month we deliberately TTC). But, I also had no symptoms. The only reason I tested then was b/c I was charting my temps and noticed they seemed high. Although I should also say, I bleed A LOT. There have been some cycles where I have had some sort of spotting everyday of my cycle but the 2 or so day before & after my period. I would have been more surprised with no bleeding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

IDK, but I'm right there w/ you. My last for-sure period was May 26... I had a lot of bleeding ~12th-15th or so, along with lots of diahrea, and a bit of nasuea (none of which is 'normal' for me, ever...). And I've otherwise just had wierd twinges for the past month or so where it was like 'omg, I'm freaking pregnant!' - but I've taken IDK how many tests and they all come back negative, so I'm assuming I'm not. But I honestly don't know.


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

Sounds to me like your hormones are a little screwy..... It doesn't sound to me like you are p/g. This happens to me all the time..... I was even 3 days late this cycle and was on the verge of POAS eventhough dh had a V almost 2 yrs. ago...but I hadn't been late in forever...I ended up wasting $10 because I got impatient only to start the next afternoon...... PMS symptoms are often the same as p/g symptoms.... I get lighter AF's and then heavier ones, eventhough I had been like clockwork my whole life.....Your cycle can always change.


----------



## onetwoten (Aug 13, 2007)

If you are SURE of your ovulation date, then it's unlikely you are pregnant. The egg is only viable for 24 hours. Having sex the day after you ovulated is less likely to result in pregnancy than having sex the day before you ovulated.

Have you tried testing?


----------

